# Any other sites like DX



## d6bmg (Oct 5, 2012)

Lately saw many complaint about non-delivery, very late delivery about DX, so now, I'm afraid to order anything from them.
Any other reliable sites like DX?
Suggest! If you have personal experience in dealing with any one of thm then it would be great!


----------



## RCuber (Oct 5, 2012)

deal extreme?  try lightake.com


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 5, 2012)

Are they good with their shipping?


----------



## RCuber (Oct 5, 2012)

Yea.. free shipping world wide.. I have bought about Rs. 5000 worth of products ( only Rubik's Cubes  )

total shipping time is a issue , they usually ship within 4-6 days, but to reach destination it takes time , total period would be about 16-25 days.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 6, 2012)

16-25 days is good enough. 
BTW, haev you ever faced problem with customs?
I'm going to order some $4-$30 item from them.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 6, 2012)

I have ordered only for $40 - $50 worth each time.. haven't faced any problem with customs. but it will get stuck in customs for 2-6 days depending on your luck  . what will be you total bill amount?


----------

